# Satellite Radio



## gaskillj (Apr 4, 2002)

I have a 330 CiC on order - it's due first week in June. I should be thrilled right? Well I have a small problem that is spoiling it for me. I current;y have an XM (Sony plug-N-pay) in my current car. The thought of a new 330 cabrio in the summer is being tanished by the thought of giving up my satellite radio (no cassette).

I got XM because it was the fist available and I am hooked From what I have read, Sirius has better sound quality, it has a lower profile antenna, no commercials and the programming is not as juvenile as XM's (you can listen at siriusradio.com). Both BMW and Mercedes are going with Sirius. Sirius is national n July so Iwill go with them.

My dilemma - hack up the dash, go with FM modulation, or is there some other creative way to do this (i.e., go through the CD changer some way?). BMW won't have a sirius ready head unit until 2003. I could do FM modulation unitl then, but would rather not but two receivers.

How bad does the dash look with an aftermarket tuner plugged in? (any pics) Will using an new headunit prevent me from using the steering column controls? I am no audiophile, just a music lover. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

gaskillj said:


> *I have a 330 CiC on order - it's due first week in June. I should be thrilled right? Well I have a small problem that is spoiling it for me. I current;y have an XM (Sony plug-N-pay) in my current car. The thought of a new 330 cabrio in the summer is being tanished by the thought of giving up my satellite radio (no cassette).
> 
> I got XM because it was the fist available and I am hooked From what I have read, Sirius has better sound quality, it has a lower profile antenna, no commercials and the programming is not as juvenile as XM's (you can listen at siriusradio.com). Both BMW and Mercedes are going with Sirius. Sirius is national n July so Iwill go with them.
> 
> ...


I'd wait for the BMW OEM option. 2003? The latest press release stated that BMW would start offering Sirius radios as a dealer installed accessory in 2nd quarter 02, ie soon.

Yes, you can hack up your dash (actually I'd have a professional do it), and FWIW I don't think any aftermarket radio looks good in the dash other than OEM cause ... well.. its so integrated  Yes, there are infrared adapters which allow you to use the OEM steering wheel controls. Again major hacking will occur.

FM modulation is gonna sound like crap. The benefits would be variety and the commercial free aspects of satellite radio. I still wouldn't do it.

I'd live with the in dash CD (you can always record your own) till a workable OEM solution is out. This is what I'm doing.

YMMV


----------



## gaskillj (Apr 4, 2002)

I probably will wait until their is an OEM replacement, since that it the smart thing to do. The dealers may begin installing before the factory ( i have read 4Q02).

I guess I'll use the $ to buy a UUC twin exhaust and listen to that music instead!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

gaskillj said:


> *
> 
> I guess I'll use the $ to buy a UUC twin exhaust and listen to that music instead!  *


The 3 liter engine definitely makes some sweet muzak. :thumb:


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

gaskillj said:


> I got XM because it was the fist available and I am hooked From what I have read, Sirius has better sound quality, it has a lower profile antenna, no commercials and the programming is not as juvenile as XM's (you can listen at siriusradio.com). Both BMW and Mercedes are going with Sirius. Sirius is national n July so Iwill go with them.


Thanks for the link! Very cool!

Alt Nation!!


----------



## gaskillj (Apr 4, 2002)

I think Sirius reception will be better in Canada than XMs. XM's 2 satellites are at the equator while Sirius' 3 satellites orbit over North America.


----------

